# Fishing Report for Destin area?



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Am headed down there for 5 days and plan to fish Choctawhatchie Bay....any updates on fishing there?


----------



## timseketa (Jul 18, 2012)

I know this is a bit late but pensacolafishingforum.com usually has good info. PM me if your ever back in the area and I'll give you the low down on what I've been catching.


----------

